# Train Station onto two modules



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Hey Ya'll,

For my modular Model RR in H0 Scale I am planning to build a small Depot on Branchline in Georgia in the Year of 1928.










Module Space is 1 Yard length x 1/2 Yard width.
Alltogether I need two of those modules, so the Station will be build up onto a length of 2 Yards.

Size #6 Stub Turnouts are planend to be used and one Wye Turnout.

Onto the free place in the opposide of the Depot on the straight tracks some Stock Pense should be build or maybe loading docks for loading Peaches into Fruit Cars.

What du you think about this plan?

Ya Ingo


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

I've been intrigued by the modular concept for a while. I'm curious as to why you're going that route. Is it a space thing, or is there a group in your area you're planning on hooking up with(pun intended!)?


----------



## Atlanta (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes there are some other module builders in my area, well far away from all over our country of Germany. We do modelling onto modules of our own conception with lowest possible rules to each other.
Our mudule Guidelines:
The trackcenter will be in an angle of 90° to the side of the modules and 150 mm from its back or front. So you will have a space of 150 mm to the back side and 300 mm to the front side of the module with enough space to model Scenera onto both sides of track.

Allowed are double track lines, too but the parallel track need to be layed into the front of the track, which is 150 mm from the module's back side.

Allowed Track Codes are:
Code 100 = 2,5 mm
Code 83 = 2,1 mm
Code 80 = 2,0 mm
Code 75 = 1,9 mm

The NMRA "Classic" is our Standard for Spaces between Tracks or Buildings alongside the Railroad.

All used Vehicles should use NMRA RP25 Wheelsets better are Finescale Wheelsets.

Max. steep grade by 1,5 %
Minimum Radius is 600 mm = 24"

Every modeller can build modules of their own length or width dimensions. 
Every modeller is building the layout theme for own conception of their own railway.

Me I am the one who is building an US based fictional Roadname.

Meetings are once a year.
We are using DCC only.

In our country the Roco (Austria) DCC system with Multimouse Controllers are known as a little old DCC standard but well enough when not operating too many Loconotives.

Our conception is operating interesting trains on Branchlines.
All Eras are allowed by meetings.
At home everyone has his own provided RR.

In our country we are maybe rebels of any model railway clubs but we dislike to have hundreds of rules, so we are "free" modellers who are enjoying to see trains from other layouts running over our together modules.

Sounds it too cruel?
We do enjoying our hobby.

Ya Ingo


----------

